# Why can't dragons and other scalies get their own fandom?



## Ricky (Feb 27, 2010)

Just sayin'


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey the more the merrier...   :3


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

Because somebody has to bring the cool. :3


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

they don't?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Because somebody has to bring the cool. :3


and the power and sexiness
if you want this though kick out the avians too


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 27, 2010)

And plus dragons can be sexy


----------



## Ricky (Feb 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> and the power and sexiness



I think I just puked in my mouth a bit.



> if you want this though kick out the avians too


I would be fine with this


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I would be fine with this


AND Those sea animals


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> AND Those sea animals



The final outcome will leave canids and that's it


----------



## Takun (Feb 27, 2010)

AND THEN THEY SHOULD GET THEIR OWN WATER FOUNTAINS.  FUCK YOU DRAGONS.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 27, 2010)

Takun said:


> AND THEN THEY SHOULD GET THEIR OWN WATER FOUNTAINS.  FUCK YOU DRAGONS.



Takun you make me lol

and isnt kicking out scalies a little hypocritical to an extent?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> they don't?



...they do...



Takun said:


> AND THEN THEY SHOULD GET THEIR OWN WATER FOUNTAINS.



HELLZ YEAH ON THIS PART!


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 27, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> And plus dragons can be sexy


 dragons are very sexy


----------



## Ricky (Feb 27, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> and isnt kicking out scalies a little hypocritical to an extent?



how so?


----------



## quayza (Feb 27, 2010)

Dragons kick all ass and yes i am sexy.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, we balance out the faggotry you foxes and such are generating in the billions. Without us, there'd be a nuclear explosion of gay. And nobody wants that. ...Well, except you guys.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> how so?



Like furries in general are fighting hatred and stuff.
So exiling scalies because of dislike is hypocritical...

Idk lol do you see where I'm trying to get at?  Haha


----------



## Ricky (Feb 27, 2010)

quayza said:


> Dragons kick all ass and yes i am sexy.



Doubt it.

Prove it to me... with pics.



Joeyyy said:


> Like furries in general are fighting hatred and stuff.
> So exiling scalies because of dislike is hypocritical...
> 
> Idk lol do you see where I'm trying to get at?  Haha



I don't claim to "fight hatred", so I guess I'm not being hypocritical.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

quayza said:


> Dragons kick all ass and yes i am sexy.



HEEEEEEEELLLLLLZZZZ YYEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 27, 2010)

I think you all know what to do.


FINAL SOLUTION


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't claim to "fight hatred", so I guess I'm not being hypocritical.[/QUOTE]

I'm having a hard time wording it lol


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote fail lolz


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

quayza said:


> Dragons kick all ass and yes i am sexy.


ya arent :V


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, those dirty smelly scalies. Coming over here and taking all our porn >:[

GO BACK TO YOUR OWN INTERNET.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Well, we balance out the faggotry you foxes and such are generating in the billions. Without us, there'd be a nuclear explosion of gay. And nobody wants that. ...Well, except you guys.



Pfft I can handle myself, no gay fur can beat me especially since they can't fight :V


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 27, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Pfft I can handle myself, no gay fur can beat me especially since they can't fight :V


True. It goes without saying.

If you get into a fight with a gayfur, what's he gonna do
suck your dick?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> True. It goes without saying.
> 
> If you get into a fight with a gayfur, what's he gonna do
> suck your dick?



I wouldn't be surprised in the least :\


----------



## Bando (Feb 27, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> True. It goes without saying.
> 
> If you get into a fight with a gayfur, what's he gonna do
> suck your dick?



SURPRISE BUTTSEKZ :V


----------



## sethisto (Feb 27, 2010)

You should seperate all the gay dudes too cause im tired of being called a fag for liking furry girls!


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> SURPRISE BUTTSEKZ :V



I'll make sure I got something that will block their advance just in case they do manage a surprise attack, after it fails they got nothing


----------



## Carenath (Feb 27, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> The final outcome will leave canids and that's it


Because Foxes and Wolves *are* the furry fandom... and the OP's just upset because dragons are above him on the food chain and use foxes for condoms


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Because Foxes and Wolves *are* the furry fandom... and the OP's just upset because dragons are above him on the food chain and use foxes for condoms



That sounds disgusting :[


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Because Foxes and Wolves *are* the furry fandom... and the OP's just upset because dragons are above him on the food chain and use foxes for condoms


were only on top cause they havent develop the right tools yet :V


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 27, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Because Foxes and Wolves *are* the furry fandom... and the OP's just upset because dragons are above him on the food chain and use foxes for condoms



Heheheheeeeeee


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

*chomps* Not a condom.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> *chomps* Not a condom.



um...
wrong time to come into this thread...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2010)

it's cause dragons and scalies bring the sexy back


----------



## Bando (Feb 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> it's cause dragons and scalies bring the sexy back



^


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> it's cause dragons and scalies bring the sexy back



lol, this deserves a high five!


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll say that we shouldn't segregate furries based on the texture of their skin, haha.

Anyways, even though I'm a scaly fan, I'll appreciate stuff from the other parts of the fandom that contain fur or feathers as well.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 27, 2010)

All those damn foxes and wolves should sit at the back of the bus >:[

Dirty furry buggers


----------



## Carenath (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> *chomps* Not a condom.


Tell that to the rest of the foxes that can't keep their tails down. Breeding like bloody rabbits. 



LizardKing said:


> All those damn foxes and wolves should sit at the back of the bus >:[
> 
> Dirty furry buggers


Just eat them, that's what they're there for.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 27, 2010)

Dude, this kind of species-bashing is _not_ cool.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not much of a reptilian guy, but how can you accuse foxes of being total fags when the female of their species is the epitome of sexpottery?

Well, besides feline girls, anyway!


----------



## Carenath (Feb 27, 2010)

Im joking around, hence the "  " at the end of my sentences. Take the internet serious much?


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

Because that's not fair to the other species in the fandom..


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Because that's not fair to the other species in the fandom..



what are we talking about?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 27, 2010)

This comic is somewhat relevant.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 27, 2010)

Carenath said:


> and the OP's just upset because dragons are above him on the food chain and use foxes for condoms



Enjoy your AIDS


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Enjoy your AIDS



ROFL


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 27, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS?

QUEBEC?

ohhh we wanna be separate...... blah blah blah


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> what are we talking about?


Overall thread I think.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, this deserves a high five!


Wait would I be considered a scalie? or a fishy?
I'll go with fishy :V


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait would I be considered a scalie? or a fishy?
> I'll go with fishy :V



then it deserves a high fin!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Because somebody has to bring the cool. :3


This
Also, we love Quayza, and all that jazz.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

What the hell would people do if they were a dragon-wolf?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> What the hell would people do if they were a dragon-wolf?


I thought there was a dragon-wolf?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I thought there was a dragon-wolf?


 You got me confused now! @.@


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> You got me confused now! @.@


Yeah i do that, sorry, what is a "Draolf"?


----------



## Attaman (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry, wrong thread, proper post in this thread in five...

There we go.  The reason they can't have their own fandom?  Anthropomorphic animals.  While I could kinda understand Dragons as they're a fictional animal, then you must throw out a lot of Furry Hybrids as they themselves are fictional animals. 

The Scaly Fandom also would have much less steam than the Furry Fandom.  When "united", the Fandoms are numerous.  If they start splitting up, well, can you imagine inter-fandom drama / baaawing?  Hell, look at the current "Mundane x Furry?" threads.  Can you imagine a _third_ party thrown in?


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 27, 2010)

=o segregation among an already segregated group? lol


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2010)

I say let them seperate, it matters not to me :\


----------



## Attaman (Feb 27, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I say let them seperate, it matters not to me :\


You already have to deal with people talking about "those damn hyoomans", do you really want to have to deal with "and fucking scale-fags" too?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You already have to deal with people talking about "those damn hyoomans", do you really want to have to deal with "and fucking scale-fags" too?


 
ok I take that back, you bitches better not split up or I'll hunt down ever single one of you and drag your rotting corpses back damn it >:[


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 28, 2010)

ARE YOU INSANE?

If it wasn't for us scalies, you'd really have a fox problem. For every slut fox and slut wolf that we manage to hunt down and turn into dinner, a thousand more pop up each day.

Do you really want that kind of overpopulation problem? Hmmm?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 28, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> ARE YOU INSANE?
> 
> If it wasn't for us scalies, you'd really have a fox problem. For every slut fox and slut wolf that we manage to hunt down and turn into dinner, a thousand more pop up each day.
> 
> Do you really want that kind of overpopulation problem? Hmmm?


 
Nuke...solves everything


----------



## Attaman (Feb 28, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Nuke...solves everything


  If a thousand more pop up for each slain, and the two nuke kill-counts were over 100,000... are you trying to drown the world in splooge?


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 28, 2010)

Nukes cause more issues... need napalm or traps lol


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 28, 2010)

I think all of you are mad. Then again I am more so than some.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 28, 2010)

mad as in pissy... I am guilty of that atm cause got pissed off at work and the closer to going in time is makin me crabbier XD


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 28, 2010)

Kick 'em out.


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 28, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> ARE YOU INSANE?
> 
> If it wasn't for us scalies, you'd really have a fox problem. For every slut fox and slut wolf that we manage to hunt down and turn into dinner, a thousand more pop up each day.
> 
> Do you really want that kind of overpopulation problem? Hmmm?



*walks over to Trpdwarf* I'm with this guy, stop trying to sex me.

P.S. Don't eat me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> ARE YOU INSANE?
> 
> If it wasn't for us scalies, you'd really have a fox problem. For every slut fox and slut wolf that we manage to hunt down and turn into dinner, a thousand more pop up each day.
> 
> Do you really want that kind of overpopulation problem? Hmmm?


Dragons-Keeping the DAMN fox population of the fandom down since ever with annual hunts


----------



## Fehne (Feb 28, 2010)

Why don't we just change our name to something that covers it all like 'animalies'. No that sounds too much like anomalies...nevermind.  We already have a bad enough reputation.  Wait wait, how about beasties, or furscafeatheries, or peoplewhodresslikeanimalies?  Because it's too damn late, that's why, so suck it up!  

(/completely joking)


----------



## Icky (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragons wouldn't make their own fandom because if they were by themselves, they wouldn't have anybody to say they are better than. The phrase "FUCK YOU IM A DRAGON" doesn't work when everybody is a dragon.

I kid, mostly, dragons are awesome.

But not as awesome as most think they are.

EDIT: Besides, "furry" just generally applies to the fandom of anthromorphic animals. Yeah, there are different words for the art purposes (nobody would call a dragon pic furry, because there isn't any fur showing, even though it is still anthro), but that doesn't apply to the concept of furry.

Besides, if scalies left then avian would leave too, and I would be sad. A little bit.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Dragons wouldn't make their own fandom because if they were by themselves, they wouldn't have anybody to say they are better than. The phrase "FUCK YOU IM A DRAGON" doesn't work when everybody is a dragon.
> 
> I kid, mostly, dragons are awesome.
> 
> But not as awesome as most think they are.


Trp would be the only awesome dragon among us


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh hey.  My scalie senses were tingling and I found this thread.



Ricky said:


> Just sayin'



How about no?



Harmony said:


> Because somebody has to bring the cool. :3



This.  You furs, well you're failing at cool atm.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 28, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Because Foxes and Wolves *are* the furry fandom... and the OP's just upset because dragons are above him on the food chain and use foxes for condoms


 
This dragon also sees truth with this.
My dragon type does contain some fur tho, it is a side effect.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 28, 2010)

hehe


----------



## Carenath (Feb 28, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Enjoy your AIDS


Dragons are immune to HIV, besides foxes and wolves only serve as cock warmers and dragon food, that's what they're bred for 



Trpdwarf said:


> ARE YOU INSANE?
> 
> If it wasn't for us scalies, you'd really have a fox problem. For every slut fox and slut wolf that we manage to hunt down and turn into dinner, a thousand more pop up each day.
> 
> Do you really want that kind of overpopulation problem? Hmmm?


This


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 28, 2010)

you forgot living tooth brushes XD


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 28, 2010)

thats what there bones do, crunching on them works like a tooth brush for us dragons.

Edit: is now hungry and goes hunting.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 28, 2010)

*cums in your cereal*

Ha one of you is gonna eat it.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 28, 2010)

eh I like to make smaller animals pick my teeth clean to stay alive for another day...


----------



## slorrel (Feb 28, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Just sayin'



Cos they're as much part of the fandom as any of the rest of us! 
I mean, come one, the last thing we need is discrimination within the fandom!


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm a fur covered dragon ;3.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> *cums in your cereal*
> 
> Ha one of you is gonna eat it.



*starts eating cereal*

yum!
delicious!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Trp would be the only awesome dragon among us



Oh come on, that's not fair.

A certain moderator that is a dragon and not the head mod...is an awesome dragon too amongst us.

Also a certain pink dragon was awesome till he decided to change his name and go femme on us.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Oh come on, that's not fair.
> 
> A certain moderator that is a dragon and not the head mod...is an awesome dragon too amongst us.
> 
> Also a certain pink dragon was awesome till he decided to change his name and go femme on us.


TwT I'm never awesome....I'm never awesome *sits in the corner with Folseh*
and that mod seems to knows 3 folks I know


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 28, 2010)

Scaly foxes might be ftw, but I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> Scaly foxes might be ftw, but I haven't seen one yet.


for every 5 Dragolves, theres 1 Drox


----------



## Ricky (Feb 28, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> ARE YOU INSANE?
> 
> If it wasn't for us scalies, you'd really have a fox problem. For every slut fox and slut wolf that we manage to hunt down and turn into dinner, a thousand more pop up each day.
> 
> Do you really want that kind of overpopulation problem? Hmmm?



You act like this is a *bad* thing.

Then again, I'm not a subby slutty fox or wolf.



Fehne said:


> Why don't we just change our name to something that covers it all like 'animalies'. No that sounds too much like anomalies...nevermind. We already have a bad enough reputation. Wait wait, how about beasties, or furscafeatheries, or peoplewhodresslikeanimalies? Because it's too damn late, that's why, so suck it up!
> 
> (/completely joking)



What about just "dogfuckers"?

It would be more accurate in most cases :V



Carenath said:


> Dragons are immune to HIV



...good luck with that :roll:


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 28, 2010)

Because they are not furry they should gtfo of this furry fandom and go make their "Dragon Tales". And now they will play. With penis. And they will be naughty.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Because they are not furry they should gtfo of this furry fandom and go make their "Dragon Tales". And now they will play. With penis. And they will be naughty.



And you'd probably go join them, huh?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

Ricky said:


> ...good luck with that :roll:


who do you think create the furry HIV :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 28, 2010)

Ricky said:


> And you'd probably go join them, huh?


No, the fangirls are waiting for me.


----------



## Carenath (Feb 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> ...and that mod seems to knows 3 folks I know


Yep



Ricky said:


> What about just "dogfuckers"?
> It would be more accurate in most cases :V


Welcome to the furry fandom, where everyone thinks you love animals, just a bit too much.


----------



## Kommodore (Feb 28, 2010)

Variety is the spice of a creepy subculture and all that.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

What would Dragon-Sharks be called in shorter form? o-o


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> Welcome to the furry fandom, where everyone thinks you love animals, just a bit too much.


seems you know Synx but meh alot of folks say they know him
and BRB ordering a Dragon fleshlight :V


and yes blame bad Dragon they made it


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 28, 2010)

your fandom is so nice...
i might have to take it.


----------



## PrinceOfNature (Feb 28, 2010)

the dragons should definitley get there own becuase there are not a real animal (no offence just in case it sound like im being rude). but another thing is were caled furries as in fur and not scales.....


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry, prince, but your form of government became extinct three hundred years ago D:< Your opinion doesn't matter!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

PrinceOfNature said:


> the dragons should definitley get there own becuase there are not a real animal (no offence just in case it sound like im being rude). but another thing is were caled furries as in fur and not scales.....


yes yes cause you furries gave us the name Scalies :V
but sure we only leave if you kick out the birds and the sea life


----------



## Icky (Feb 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> yes yes cause you furries gave us the name Scalies :V
> but sure we only leave if you kick out the birds and the sea life


:[
But anyway, if we separate the fandom by Class of animal, why don't we keep going? All the Orders, Families, Genus's, and eventually each different species gets their own fandom! Things would be underpopulated, and it would die out because there aren't that many big groups of species, besides foxes, dragons, and maybe otters (not sure if they're still rising).


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 28, 2010)

PrinceOfNature said:


> the dragons should definitley get there own becuase there are not a real animal (no offence just in case it sound like im being rude). but another thing is were caled furries as in fur and not scales.....



You're just speciesist >:[


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> You're just speciesist >:[


 Its worse than racism.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 28, 2010)

Yep. Lot's of dragon-love in this thread.

Kick us out and you lost the awesome-ness of Trp, Carenath, Quayza, and Harmony.

Geezers, picky furs.


----------



## PrinceOfNature (Feb 28, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> You're just speciesist >:[



no im not. im just saying wen u hear the word furry u think of fur and not scales


----------



## Icky (Feb 28, 2010)

PrinceOfNature said:


> No, I'm not. I'm just saying when you hear the word furry you think of fur and not scales.


Now that we have that mess taken care of...
It depends on your own personal definition of "furry". Mine is the group of people that enjoy anthropomorphic animal art, which includes mammal-furries (called that to avoid confusion), scalies, avians, and sea life (wow, we need a better word for them).


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 28, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Now that we have that mess taken care of...
> It depends on your own personal definition of "furry". Mine is the group of people that enjoy anthropomorphic animal art, which includes mammal-furries (called that to avoid confusion), scalies, avians, and sea life (wow, we need a better word for them).



Sea kittens?  o3o

There's more to scalies than just dragons.  :V  Like dinosaurs for instance.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 28, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Sea kittens?  o3o
> 
> There's more to scalies than just dragons.  :V  Like dinosaurs for instance.



I prefer Aquids. At least that's what I call them in my fic-verse. :3

How would one categorize amphibians though? :3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I prefer Aquids. At least that's what I call them in my fic-verse. :3
> 
> How would one categorize amphibians though? :3



Scalie wannabes.  83


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 28, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Scalie wannabes.  83



Beware of Slippy Toad fans. :3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Beware of Slippy Toad fans. :3



Nah.  They're too busy getting their asses saved by Starfox fans.  ;3


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Nah. They're too busy getting their asses saved by Starfox fans. ;3


 DO A BARREL ROLL!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 28, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Nah.  They're too busy getting their asses saved by Starfox fans.  ;3



Or getting shot at my Star Fox fans. ;3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 28, 2010)

PrinceOfNature said:


> the dragons should definitley get there own becuase there are not a real animal (no offence just in case it sound like im being rude). but another thing is were caled furries as in fur and not scales.....



Durrrrr....it's because dragons aren't animals right? Right? RIGHT?

That and big breasted herm foxes that walk on two legs and fuck with 10 dicks are totally real animals. You should check your reasoning bro.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 28, 2010)

Ya, get your own fandom, gross scaly reptiles. ew


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 28, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Durrrrr....it's because dragons aren't animals right? Right? RIGHT?
> 
> That and big breasted herm foxes that walk on two legs and fuck with 10 dicks are totally real animals. You should check your reasoning bro.



This.

Also, respect to the gryphon, phoenix/firebird, and unicorn furs.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Ya, get your own fandom, gross scaly reptiles. ew


 Your avy, gross, ew


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 28, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Because somebody has to bring the cool. :3


*This and...*


Crysix Corps said:


> and the power and sexiness
> if you want this though kick out the avians too


*This^^*


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *This and...*
> 
> *This^^*


 Your brillance has no ends


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Your avy, gross, ew



Ew gross


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 28, 2010)

they do.

it's called dragoncon.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 28, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Ew gross



GOOD LORD YOUR AVATAR...


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> GOOD LORD YOUR AVATAR...



I am truly teh sorry


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Your brillance has no ends


*Thanks I like dragons.* *Who doesn't?*


----------



## That_Vladimir_Guy (Feb 28, 2010)

...because the furry fandom/subculture/whatever-you-want-to-call-it is really about _anthropomorphic_ animals and not specifically ones with fur.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 28, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Thanks I like dragons.* *Who doesn't?*





I HATE DRAGONS.
DRAGONS KILLED MAH FAMBLYS


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 28, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I am truly teh sorry



...I FUCKING LOVE IT


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> GOOD LORD YOUR AVATAR...


I know, right?



Dragons rule


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 28, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I HATE DRAGONS.
> DRAGONS KILLED MAH FAMBLYS


*I loled.*


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 28, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Thanks I like dragons.* *Who doesn't?*



She knows her stuff.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> She knows her stuff.


 I know, like I said. She's brilliant.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 28, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> they don't?



I'VE BEEN SIGGIED!!!!

I LUV YOU


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> She knows her stuff.





Dragon-Shark said:


> I know, like I said. She's brilliant.


*Thanks guys*


----------



## Tabr (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragons are no less "unreal" than any anthropomorphic animal.. at least, I haven't seen any _real _anthropomorphic animals walking around. Maybe I missed something.  Besides, if we lose the dragons, who is going to fill the roll of pretentious punching bags of the rest of the fandom? They are like the Third Party of the fandom, making fun of them is one of the few things everyone in the fandom can come together on :grin:


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 28, 2010)

Tabr said:


> Dragons are no less "unreal" than any anthropomorphic animal.. at least, I haven't seen any _real _anthropomorphic animals walking around. Maybe I missed something.  Besides, if we lose the dragons, who is going to fill the roll of pretentious punching bags of the rest of the fandom? They are like the Third Party of the fandom, making fun of them is one of the few things everyone in the fandom can come together on :grin:



People don't make fun of us... do they? 

I'm voteing for the new "Dragon party" in 2012


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 28, 2010)

Tabr said:


> Dragons are no less "unreal" than any anthropomorphic animal.. at least, I haven't seen any _real _anthropomorphic animals walking around. Maybe I missed something.  Besides, if we lose the dragons, who is going to fill the roll of pretentious punching bags of the rest of the fandom? They are like the Third Party of the fandom, making fun of them is one of the few things everyone in the fandom can come together on :grin:


*True. What would the fandom be like without dragons?* *Strange I would put it and not interesting either.*


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

Tabr said:


> Dragons are no less "unreal" than any anthropomorphic animal.. at least, I haven't seen any _real _anthropomorphic animals walking around. Maybe I missed something.  Besides, if we lose the dragons, who is going to fill the roll of pretentious punching bags of the rest of the fandom? They are like the Third Party of the fandom, making fun of them is one of the few things everyone in the fandom can come together on :grin:


you forgot the Ocean folks, Avians and Dragons are in the third party...yea
you fuzz 3 to 1 ratio rocks :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

PrinceOfNature said:


> no im not. im just saying wen u hear the word furry u think of fur and not scales


anthros
:V


----------



## MrTerrible (Feb 28, 2010)

Tabr said:


> They are like the Third Party of the fandom, making fun of them is one of the few things everyone in the fandom can come together on :grin:



YAY! I'm useful!
What would you people do without us? Beat-up on anything not strictly canid or felid? 

Chaos would abound (more so than it already does)!


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 28, 2010)

from what I've heard, dragons are great at cock sucking.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> from what I've heard, dragons are great at cock sucking.


 Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr D:<


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> from what I've heard, dragons are great at cock sucking.



What the? Who told you!?

DAMMIT HARMONY!!!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> What the? Who told you!?
> 
> DAMMIT HARMONY!!!


 Tis reputation is ruined


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> What the? Who told you!?
> 
> DAMMIT HARMONY!!!


*Reputation ceases.*


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 28, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Reputation ceases.*



Bah! We'll move on!

Dragons are more than cocksuckers!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Bah! We'll move on!
> 
> Dragons are more than cocksuckers!


^.=.^ Hurrah!


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Bah! We'll move on!
> 
> Dragons are more than cocksuckers!



they're great at anal too!!!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> from what I've heard, dragons are great at cock sucking.



I have yet to confirm this.  I must investigate!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> they're great at anal too!!!



Geh...

Okay, besides that.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I have yet to confirm this. I must investigate!


Tell me the result of your "research."



Errr... Dragons are good for something other than sex! Like.... Flying!



Edit: Forgot I can't fly >.> Swimming for me than.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Bah! We'll move on!
> 
> Dragons are more than cocksuckers!


*Yah dragon are filled with awesome and they are great companions to us werewolves.*


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 28, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Yah dragon are filled with awesome and they are great companions to us werewolves.*



Word on that.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 28, 2010)

DRAGONS HAVE HUGE COCKS


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> DRAGONS HAVE HUGE COCKS


  I approve


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> DRAGONS HAVE HUGE COCKS



No comment.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> DRAGONS HAVE HUGE COCKS



YOU, AND WHAT ARMY!?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

I think every race, other than dragons, werewolves, and other fantasy creatures, should be enslaved and forced to serve us :-D


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> DRAGONS HAVE HUGE COCKS


* I approve.*


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> * I approve.*


Not brilliant D:< You stoled my post


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I think every race, other than dragons, werewolves, and other fantasy creatures, should be enslaved and forced to serve us :-D



I'm a diplomatic dragon, my friend. Not gonna approve...





...yet.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Not brilliant D:< You stoled my post



that's why when dragons steal virgins they never wander off.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Not brilliant D:< You stoled my post


*O///o I think I did. Sorrys.*


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I have yet to confirm this.  I must investigate!


go ask Harmony :V just know your cawk will be blue


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *O///o I think I did. Sorrys.*


 ^.=.^ Its cool as long as you bow down to the might of the dragons


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> ^.=.^ Its cool as long as you bow down to the might of the dragons


*True its good to show respect.*


----------



## Attaman (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragons are weak against Ice Attacks.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Dragons are weak against Ice Attacks.


 So are sharks, ah shit.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Dragons are weak against Ice Attacks.


CURSE THOSE ICE ATTACKS


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Dragons are weak against Ice Attacks.



Unless you're that ice dragon from the Dragonheart sequel.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Unless you're that ice dragon from the Dragonheart sequel.


 Way to go! You're keeping our reputation in pieces! *Thumbs up


----------



## Browder (Feb 28, 2010)

G.K. Chesterton said:
			
		

> â€œFairy Tales are more than true; not because they tell us that dragons exist, but because they tell us that dragons can be beaten.â€


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Unless you're that ice dragon from the Dragonheart sequel.


*Bravo! *two thumbs up**


----------



## Attaman (Feb 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Unless you're that ice dragon from the Dragonheart sequel.


Just like there's more than one way to skin a cat, there's more than one way to slay a dragon.

Of course, if Dragons split up from the Furry Fandom then there'd be a temporary power vacuum in Furry RP characters that would need to be filled (even moreso) by Wolves once more.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 28, 2010)

Sup Captain Spyro, I bet you could make your own fandom and it would be bad ass


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Browder said:


>


 Hmph...


----------



## RoqsWolf (Feb 28, 2010)

So they can feel "unique" in a fandom of dog people


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> So they can feel "unique" in a fandom of dog people


 We are always unique D:< I feel even more unique since I'm part shark.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> We are always unique D:< I feel even more unique since I'm part shark.



Bah, two species is not unique in the Furry Fandom. Come back when your 'sona has _at least_ five species in their background.  Extra points if at least three of them come from separate phylums or classes.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Bah, two species is not unique in the Furry Fandom. Come back when your 'sona has _at least_ five species in their background. Extra points if at least three of them come from separate phylums or classes.


Mine has a shark in it, so its special D:


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Just like there's more than one way to skin a cat, there's more than one way to slay a dragon.
> 
> Of course, if Dragons split up from the Furry Fandom then there'd be a temporary power vacuum in Furry RP characters that would need to be filled (even moreso) by Wolves once more.



"Directory has no index file."

No species is perfect, of course, but give dragons their due. I'd say we have plenty advantages, just like the others.



south syde fox said:


> Sup Captain Spyro, I bet you could make your own fandom and it would be bad ass



Sup!

Hehe, if you say so.


----------



## Browder (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Hmph...



Awww, is someone a little miffed? I stand by it though, dragons are only important insofar as they're the things you slay later on.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> Awww, is someone a little miffed? I stand by it though, dragons are only important insofar as they're the things you slay later on.


Grrrr.... Hold on.... I'm looking for a comeback... Any minute now... You'll see.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> "Directory has no index file."


 Better? 



Captain Spyro said:


> No species is perfect, of course, but give dragons their due. I'd say we have plenty advantages, just like the others.


  Well, for one thing, you make your beds out of mounds of gold and silver.  That's pretty stylish.


----------



## Browder (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Grrrr.... Hold on.... I'm looking for a comeback... Any minute now... You'll see.



Take your time. I've got a sword that needs sharpening.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Bah, two species is not unique in the Furry Fandom. Come back when your 'sona has _at least_ five species in their background. * Extra points if at least three of them come from separate phylums or classes.*


*This part describes my sona the most.*


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> Take your time. I've got a sword that needs sharpening.


Oh yeah? Not if I eat you first!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Better?



Oh please. Little arrows.

http://itamejihada.net/cels/lod/lod/shooting_star_cel.jpg



> Well, for one thing, you make your beds out of mounds of gold and silver.  That's pretty stylish.



Precisely! And we are pretty protective of these golden beds.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Oh please. Little arrows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My hero <3


----------



## MrTerrible (Feb 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> Take your time. I've got a sword that needs sharpening.



How would you slay a dragon-shark anyway?
With a harpoon-sword?


----------



## Attaman (Feb 28, 2010)

Sounds like someone doesn't know the tale of Smaug. :mrgreen:


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Oh yeah? Not if I eat you first!


*Want a little help?*


----------



## Browder (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Oh yeah? Not if I eat you first!



Lame.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

MrTerrible said:


> How would you slay a dragon-shark anyway?
> With a harpoon-sword?


Curiosity killed the cat, don't try it! 



PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Want a little help?*


 Yes, please


----------



## OssumPawesome (Mar 1, 2010)

Why, exactly, should we create an entirely different fandom for sole purpose of anthropomorphizing a different _type_ of animal?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Exunod said:


> Why, exactly, should we create an entirely different fandom for sole purpose of anthropomorphizing a different _type_ of animal?


I thought we left a species out.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Sounds like someone doesn't know the tale of Smaug. :mrgreen:



If you mean me, no, but I'm aware of it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

Exunod said:


> Why, exactly, should we create an entirely different fandom for sole purpose of anthropomorphizing a different _type_ of animal?


cause furries want to make their name mean furries :V


----------



## MrTerrible (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Curiosity killed the cat, don't try it!



Well, thankfully I'm not a cat then


----------



## Browder (Mar 1, 2010)

Exunod said:


> Why, exactly, should we create an entirely different fandom for sole purpose of anthropomorphizing a different _type_ of animal?



Because we live in the Year of The Wiki where everything needs to fall into neat little categories.

Also, Dragons? Seriously?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Yes, please


*Oh yah! *goes into stealth mode**


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Oh yah! *goes into stealth mode**



This should be fun.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

MrTerrible said:


> Well, thankfully I'm not a cat then


 ^.=.^ Yup... Hmm... Is that a good thing or bad thing?


----------



## Attaman (Mar 1, 2010)

Exunod said:


> Why, exactly, should we create an entirely different fandom for sole purpose of anthropomorphizing a different _type_ of animal?


 Because there's furries who dislike that their uber wolf 'sona that so epicly represents their true self have to actually look up at another person's 'sona instead of down as they should?


Captain Spyro said:


> If you mean me, no, but I'm aware of it.


  One arrow.  One, black arrow, and Smaug is no more.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

all reptiles dont have cocks and vaginas. 
reptiles and birds have cloacas. 

therefore dragons dont have cocks.


----------



## MrTerrible (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> ^.=.^ Yup... Hmm... Is that a good thing or bad thing?



Well, if it means me not being killed, I _think_ it would be a good thing... :|


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> One arrow. One, black arrow, and Smaug is no more.


 
Smaug is a pussy compared to us D:<



XD Sorry, Mr. Terrible! I didn't mean it like that! Lol


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> ^.=.^ Yup... Hmm... Is that a good thing or bad thing?


*A bad thing you can't be in stealth mode unless you are lightning fast*goes back into stealth mode**


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> One arrow.  One, black arrow, and Smaug is no more.



I feel sorry for Smaug then.

But Shooting Star of "Record of Lodoss War" is no Smaug, thank you.

Yes, he was slain, but by spears forged by god-like beings.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *A bad thing you can't be in stealth mode unless you are lightning fast*goes back into stealth mode**


 Shit, my fursona is slow x.=.x


----------



## Browder (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Smaug is a pussy compared to us D:<



At least he could think of comebacks.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Smaug is a pussy compared to us D:<


  He razed an entire town to the ground in his rage over the loss of a _goblet_, and he gained his fortress by _burning the Dwarven inhabitants and neighboring towns to ash_.  What can you say your killcount is?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> He razed an entire town to the ground in his rage over the loss of a _goblet_, and he gained his fortress by _burning the Dwarven inhabitants and neighboring towns to ash_. What can you say your killcount is?


 Well on Modern Warefare....


Shit, none... I don't even play Modern Warefare... You know what? Who says you have to kill people to be tough!


----------



## Browder (Mar 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> He razed an entire town to the ground in his rage over the loss of a _goblet_, and he gained his fortress by _burning the Dwarven inhabitants and neighboring towns to ash_.  What can you say your killcount is?



This too^



Dragon-Shark said:


> Well on Modern Warefare....
> 
> 
> Shit, none... I don't even play Modern Warefare... You know what? Who says you have to kill people to be tough!



To be tough you need to at least be able to.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> This too^
> 
> 
> 
> To be tough you need to at least be able to.


Captain Falcon vs a dragon :V


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> To be tough you need to at least be able to.


*This^*returns to stealth**


----------



## Browder (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Captain Falcon vs a dragon :V



Hey with Charizard in Brawl that's actually doable! Captain Falcon Wins BTW.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

You guys are making me feel like a horrible excuse for a dragon T.=.T


----------



## Browder (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> You guys are making me feel like a horrible excuse for a dragon T.=.T



Good. You've just proven G.K. Chesterton right then. That's my amusement for the day, bye y'all.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> You guys are making me feel like a horrible excuse for a dragon T.=.T



Have confidence. My dragon sona is weak compared to Shooting Star of Lodoss, but hey, I'm proud of it.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Good. You've just proven G.K. Chesterton right then. That's my amusement for the day, bye y'all.


Hmph! You'll be my first victim!



Captain Spyro said:


> Have confidence. My dragon sona is weak compared to Shooting Star of Lodoss, but hey, I'm proud of it.


 Thanks ^.=.^


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> You guys are making me feel like a horrible excuse for a dragon T.=.T


*You can be a friendly dragon*fades into focus in a smoke**


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *You can be a friendly dragon*fades into focus in a smoke**



This.

You want a good example? Draco, from Dragonheart.

He's no Smaug, Shooting Star, or Vermithrax, but Draco ranks up there.



Dragon-Shark said:


> Thanks ^.=.^



No prob.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> This.
> 
> You want a good example? Draco, from Dragonheart.
> 
> He's no Smaug, Shooting Star, or Vermithrax, but Draco ranks up there.


That is my goal then


----------



## Browder (Mar 1, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> This.
> 
> You want a good example? Draco, from Dragonheart.



And yet he still dies in the end.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> And yet he still dies in the end.



An honorable death. No shame there.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> An honorable death. No shame there.


 Right on, brother!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 1, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> This.
> 
> You want a good example? Draco, from Dragonheart.
> 
> ...


Another great example is the dragon from Pete's dragon.
Or Figment.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah!  And while you're at is, kick out all those damned robot "furries."  I mean, WTF?  ROBOTS in the fandom?



...oh, wait...!


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon poop is so nasty


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 1, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Dragons wouldn't make their own fandom because if they were by themselves, they wouldn't have anybody to say they are better than. The phrase "FUCK YOU IM A DRAGON" doesn't work when everybody is a dragon.


I approve of this argument. c:


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> they do.
> 
> it's called dragoncon.



Dragoncon is a gaming/scifi multimedia con, not a dragon fan con... Yes there are dragons there from rpgs, but Voltaire attends frequently for his work with the larp/comic Chi Chian and Deddy which neither have anything to do with dragons. They also have a huge Vampire: the Masqurade larp section. I was going to go in college when it was held near me cause it had dragon in the title and Voltaire (my fave singer/stop animation artist) was going but then I found out it was a gaming con and decided to not go.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 1, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> Dragoncon is a gaming/scifi multimedia con, not a dragon fan con...



*Dragon*con.


Case closed. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> Dragoncon is a gaming/scifi multimedia con, not a dragon fan con... Yes there are dragons there from rpgs, but Voltaire attends frequently for his work with the larp/comic Chi Chian and Deddy which neither have anything to do with dragons. They also have a huge Vampire: the Masqurade larp section. I was going to go in college when it was held near me cause it had dragon in the title and Voltaire (my fave singer/stop animation artist) was going but then I found out it was a gaming con and decided to not go.


they choosed DRAGON
The end


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 1, 2010)

lol not into rpg's/larp's enough to go to one even if it has dragon in the title


----------



## Kxetse Vrrtep (Mar 2, 2010)

i'm personally into all kinds of furry, no matter the animal (unless its some weird disgusting animal)


----------



## Ricky (Mar 2, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Yeah!  And while you're at is, kick out all those damned robot "furries."  I mean, WTF?  ROBOTS in the fandom?
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh, wait...!



Yeah, because gee...  what would we ever do without robot fursonas :roll:


----------



## Kipple (Mar 2, 2010)

Exunod said:


> Why, exactly, should we create an entirely different fandom for sole purpose of anthropomorphizing a different _type_ of animal?



If it really came down to it, the bug fandom would have the highest concentration of cool.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 2, 2010)

Kipple said:


> If it really came down to it, the bug fandom would have the highest concentration of cool.


ya RL count dont count in the fandom :V


----------



## Kipple (Mar 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> ya RL count dont count in the fandom :V



Nah, man, you see...if there are only five or six of us, then it's easy to kick out the morons. And so, the average awesome per member remains high. Sturgeon's Law doesn't apply to sufficiently small and well-policed groups.


----------

